# And so it begins....



## okree (Aug 4, 2011)

I mayneed an intervention; I think I just sold my house so I can plant vines.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2011)

But dont you need the land in your yard to to plant vines and somewhere to live? LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations. So I am assuming you have a home with land picked out?


----------



## okree (Aug 4, 2011)

To avoid two mortgages, we're moving to an apartment while we locate land and build. My wife getsa house and I get landand vines.  We haveidentified a couple of tracts that we like very much.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Very cool and you guy's *are* living the dream! It's sure nice to hear for a change someone being wise and responsible. Way too many people get in trouble with the double mortgage when the original house doesn't sell. I just cringe when kids go out and buy new cars even though thay still owe more then the old car is worth and they tack the old loan onto the new one. The worst part is they don't think there is anything wrong with it either.


----------



## okree (Aug 4, 2011)

We weren't far from being _those_ kids, but thanks to brother Dave Ramsey, we saw the light!


----------



## R Ziegler (Aug 5, 2011)

That is fantastic and you are being smart about it.


Do you have the varieties picked out you are planning on planting?


Word of advice. Get a soil test done before you settle on a piece of land. It is easier to find a new plot then amend poor soil.


----------



## okree (Aug 5, 2011)

Mostly muscadines at first (Carlos, Summit, Noble, &amp; Nesbit) and I'd really like to experiment with some Norton and Black Spanish.
The top candidates have well drained siltly-loam; better than the hard red-clay sub-soil that I'm sitting on now. Yep, I'll definitely get a test done before I make an offer.... unless the _fever_ grabs hold.


----------



## okree (Sep 4, 2011)

My back porch and vines would'velooked nice here....








We had a contract on this place, but the perc test... let's just say it didn't govery well. Just as well... that view wouldn't mean a thing ina coupleyears when the vines start suffering and the septic system fails.


----------



## Randoneur (Sep 4, 2011)

You can screen a lot of vacant land just by looking a what is growing on it. You will start to develop an eye for what is growing on fertile ground vs. the weeds growing on poor soil. Also, the kind of trees and shrubs around a field tell a lot. Doing the soil test is excellent advise.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 4, 2011)

Keep the faith and keep on looking.


----------



## okree (Oct 8, 2011)

I think we have a winner... The perc test went very well and thesurvey is 
scheduled for this weekend. We close on (or before)the 28th.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful piece of property!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 8, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 8, 2011)

Sure works for me!


----------



## OilnH2O (Oct 8, 2011)

"Purty... AIN'T it!"


----------



## Waldo (Oct 9, 2011)

I can see them muscadines growing out there now


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 9, 2011)

lookin'g good


keep the pictures coming


thanx


rrawhide


----------

